# Anyone had ZIFT treatment due to cervical stenosis?



## sprocketdog (May 25, 2011)

Hi all

I was wondering if anyone has any experience of or has been recommended ZIFT? (Zygote Intrafallopian Transfer).

I had a radical abdominal trachelectomy for cervical cancer in 2009 and have suffered from stenosis ever since. I have had three procedures to reopen my cervix (or what was left of it) and on the final time I had a tube put in for 2 months so it would heal open (if that makes sense) but within a week of it being taken out it had closed up again. 

I was referred for IVF and they were going to try a transmoymetrial vaginal transfer for ET so that they could bypass the cervix but I've been told that this is not possible as my womb is not in the right position for this type of procedure (although there is nothing medically wrong with the position of my womb). I was due to start my stimming today but it was all called off last Friday when they discovered the position of my womb.

Now looking for a private clinic for a second opinion as I feel like I have come to a dead end with the hospital I am at as an NHS patient. 

I thought ZIFT might be an option for me so am trying to find a clinic that does it and it would be great to speak to anyone that has any experience of it. 

Hope to hear from someone soon! Thanks


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi  rocketdog,

I'll start by saying that I don't have experience of ZIFT - sorry. 

However, I picked up your post as there seem to be only one or two of us on here who have had a radical trachelectomy - I had mine in December 2009 (vaginal rather than abdominal like yours) and then wasn't surprised to find that we were having problems conceiving.

I have a similar issue with ET - my consultant tried to do a mock transfer under normal conditions (i.e. without anaesthetic) and was unable to do so due to scar tissue. He has now done a cervical dilation and mock transfer under general anaesthetic. This was successful but he will need to do the same thing when (if?) we have viable embryos to transfer - I have been assured that transfer under general anaesthetic does not present a problem.

I do hope you find someone who has experience of ZIFT - and good luck!


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Fertility Friends   

I've not had any experience in this area but hopefully the links below will be able to answer some questions for you   

*Fertility Investigations ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF Boards ~ *CLICK HERE

*Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please shout!

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. CLICK HERE

We also have a chat room - which is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works.

*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.
Good luck,

  

Tis xx


----------



## sprocketdog (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome Tis.

Hi Bryony

Thank you for replying. I was interested to hear that they had done a mock transfer under GA for you and I'm pleased it was successful. This has never been suggested to me but now I know that it's possible I will ask. Always good to hear about other options!

I'd be really interested to hear how you get on. As you say there don't seem to be many posts on here about IVF following trachelectomy.

Wishing you lots of luck with everything.
x


----------



## Torybell (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Rocket dog,

I realise your post was over a year ago but I have just come across it in the search for other people with experience of ZIFT.

My history sounds very similar to yours - have had a stenosed cervix since 2009 and all attempts to correct it have failed.

We underwent GIFT treatment in Marc. Sadly this was unsuccessful. We are now in the middle for our second cycle and will be having two frozen fertilised eggs transferred by ZIFT next week.

Would be interested to know how you're getting on. 

Wishes you lots of luck.

Tory xx


----------



## bernie1971 (May 11, 2012)

I've only just come across this post.  Had a radical trachelectomy in 2003, also followed by stenosis, corrected in 2005 with a cervical amputation and vaginal reconstruction. It worked. The brilliant surgeon who did unfortunately passed away a year later, however. PM me for more details...
Have TTC ever since, more or less, since I only found a suitable partner in 2011... Several IUIs, one fresh DE (due to low AMH) embie and two frosties (all single transfers). BFN. Now at SERUM and in 2ww with 3 embies on board. I believe SERIUM to be my only remaining hope... After hearing my story all consultants generally very cautiously say that they do not know if in a case like mine an embryo will implant. Multiple pregnancies are also an issue.... 

I hope this helps someone!!!! There are very few of us but I guess we are not alone.


----------

